# Coming to Road America this summer...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

The IMSA Pacer!!!

OK, probably not... Just having fun with the scanner...


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Ya know, it almost looks like a WRX STI.......... :freak:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice body work on the wheel wells. The AMRAC cars all had great fender shape like that.

Jim


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey, that's pretty bada$$... Man, if I had a toy like that scanner, I would play with it WAAAAAAY too much... 

--rick


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hey, that's pretty bada$$... Man, if I had a toy like that scanner, I would play with it WAAAAAAY too much...
> 
> --rick


 I was actually doing an IMSA Camaro (see below...) and thought I would have some fun with the Pacer... The Pacer is a 'little over the top', but it grows on you...

Dan.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Funny...
But i would race it...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Never really cared for the 1:1 Pacer but that would make a great little AFX body. Would have to get four of them to do an IROC thing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

If you made it I'd buy it, and it does remind me of a rokar body.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Jimmy49098 said:


> If you made it I'd buy it, and it does remind me of a rokar body.


 Good eyes!!! The wheel wells were actually scanned from the AMRAC Datsun. The body is an RC Pacer and the hood was scanned from a Hot Wheels Camaro. I threw em all in a blender and this is what popped out...

Here's a Badman I'm working on also...


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

lenny said:


> The IMSA Pacer!!!
> 
> OK, probably not... Just having fun with the scanner...


I'm curious- is this a laser scanner you are using to bring data into a CAD modeler? I'm not asking you to reveal any trade secrets. The reason I ask is I do this type of thing at my job and the "scanner" part caught my attention.

I would have PM'd you but you have that option turned off. Mine works if you don't want some info public.  

Thanks,
-Scott


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Slott V said:


> I'm curious- is this a laser scanner you are using to bring data into a CAD modeler? I'm not asking you to reveal any trade secrets. The reason I ask is I do this type of thing at my job and the "scanner" part caught my attention.
> 
> I would have PM'd you but you have that option turned off. Mine works if you don't want some info public.
> 
> ...


 Hi Scott,
I use a Roland LPX-1200 for most of the work. I also have a touchpoint scanner if I need to get detail that the laser can't get...

Dan.


----------



## HobbyRI (Feb 10, 2006)

lenny said:


> The IMSA Pacer!!!
> 
> OK, probably not... Just having fun with the scanner...


An IMSA Pacer would be great, they did race in the IMSA RS series back in the 1970's under Levi's Team Highball with Amos Johnson driving.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would buy at least 4. then break out the dremel to do a "WAYNES WORLD" stretch pacer (light blue with flames)
pArTy On GaRtH, pArTy On WaYnE
shhhhhhhhhhhwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinngggggggggggg


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

SchVargennnn! (svedish for shwing)  

I like them all!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

HobbyRI said:


> An IMSA Pacer would be great, they did race in the IMSA RS series back in the 1970's under Levi's Team Highball with Amos Johnson driving.


dang! he's not kidding!

http://www.chez.com/pacer/eracer.htm

that made my day :hat:

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Lenny's Pacer looks better than the real thing. The roof is much less terrarium like than it should be. The biosphere has been compromised for aestetic appeal. Sometimes art does not imitate life. Thankfully.

You know, it's been more than 30 years since that automotive abomination was unleashed on the public. The guy who designed it must be just about out of prison by now. I hear that his cellmate, the designer of the VW Thing is still doing hard time. Some things are as they say, simply unforgivable.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ha- The "Fishbowl". I had my license when those things came out. Remember the "Eagle"? First all wheel drive American car. Today those are more rare than an Enzo. :tongue: 

Thanks for the info Lenny. That looks like a nice unit. Hi-Tech HO bodies, I love it. The group of engineers I have under me use Faro equipment combined with surfacing software. We also do rapid prototyping. Would be cool to use the equipment to do something like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## HobbyRI (Feb 10, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> dang! he's not kidding!
> 
> http://www.chez.com/pacer/eracer.htm
> 
> ...


Levis Team Highball raced Gremlins before the Pacer, the Gremlin was the most winningest car in the history of the RS/Champion Spark Plug series. AMC had Levis Editions of the Gremlin and Pacer.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

HobbyRI said:


> Levis Team Highball raced Gremlins before the Pacer, the Gremlin was the most winningest car in the history of the RS/Champion Spark Plug series. AMC had Levis Editions of the Gremlin and Pacer.


I love Google...

http://www.gremlinx.com/

http://www.taxila.com/sah/bmw/Gremlin/details/pics.html

--rick


----------



## HobbyRI (Feb 10, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> I love Google...
> 
> http://www.gremlinx.com/
> 
> ...


I used to watch the Pacers and Gremlins race at Lime Rock in the 70's, they were not the most attractive race cars but were successful.
steve


----------

